
Show HN: Hacking My Tesla Model 3 – Security Overview - d4l3k
https://fn.lc/post/tesla-model-3/
======
d4l3k
I've spent a lot of time digging into how the Model 3 works internally (not
just the security aspects) so happy to answer any questions you might have! :)

The post is also available on IPFS at:

[https://gateway.ipfs.io/ipns/Qmea45XwFtdwaCGAPLRMxFmoUP5YLnk...](https://gateway.ipfs.io/ipns/Qmea45XwFtdwaCGAPLRMxFmoUP5YLnknc2WGCGQ3HnDP6f/post/tesla-
model-3/)

